# New Shrimp Book Coming



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I just saw this information on the Ottawa Club Forum. This new book will be translated and be on the market before very long. It is by one of the worlds foremost authorities on invertebrates.
http://ovas.ca/forum/index.php?topic=53072.0


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice, but after reading that post I still don't know the name of the author or the book. Any more details?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

maybe it's takashi amano? lol yeah, very uninformative post.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The author is Chris Lukhaup of Germany who is considered the leading authority on invertebates. Do a google search and you can find out all about him. Do another search and add shrimp behind his name and you will find a whole lot more. Here is one site on Crayfish. http://www.crayfishworld.com/Chris.htm 
Here he is on a trip to China. http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3668


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Bwhiskered said:


> The author is Chris Lukhaup of Germany who is concidered the leading authority on invertebated. Do a google search and you can find out all about him. Do another search and add shrimp behind his name and you will find a whole lot more. Here is one site on Crayfish. http://www.crayfishworld.com/Chris.htm
> Here he is on a trip to China. http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3668


Very nice read, just don't tell my boss that's the first thing I did at work today ;-) Thanks for the information.


----------

